
Apple's EULA Gives It License to Invade Your Privacy, Government Claims - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/apples-eula-gives-it-license-invade-your-privacy-government-claims
======
ketralnis
Whether it gives Apple the right to violate your privacy or not, it's a
stretch to claim that that right extends to the government

------
rdlecler1
Apple could license most of the software while selling a critical piece that
enables privacy.

